# calcular frecuencia de corte



## Alvaritoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola, tengo un esquema electrónico del que me piden averiguar la frecuencia de corte. La verdad es que no me queda muy claro para que usa ni R3 ni R7 ni C4... Por in1b entra una señal desde un puente de resistencias, en corriente continua, los zener se supone que protegen ante una sobretensión al amp. op. O estoy muy perdido o este esquema no tiene mucho sentido, necesito ayuda! 
Muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2009)

Hola
Todas las resistencias, capacitores, inclusive el amplificador operacional forman parte del filtro adjuntado por ti.

visita estos enlaces donde describen la frecuencia de corte y en el otro enlace vienen los calculos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frecuencia_de_corte


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

